# Miranda Kerr's new beach home in Malibu, California x13



## brian69 (15 Aug. 2014)

Miranda Kerr's new beach home in Malibu, California. The model's house near the edge of the Pacific Ocean cost her $2.1 million, has three bedrooms and two bathrooms, wide-plank floors, a granite fireplace and built-in bookshelves.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (18 Aug. 2014)

Ich möchte gerne ihre Schlaf- und Badezimmer sehen. Mit ihr drinne


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2015)

würde mir gefallen


----------



## Visualizer (27 Nov. 2015)

Sehr schönes Haus


----------

